

Why facts won't demolish the conspiracy theories - mtts
http://www.spiked-online.com/index.php?/site/article/5436

======
cmos
Interesting that he does not mention the biggest one of all, JFK. Perhaps he
doesn't think that one is a conspiracy "theory".

This article only confirms my beliefs in conspiracy theories. He is obviously
behind most of the ones he mentioned. A little fire has never in the world
taken down a steel structure almost perfectly in a matter of minutes.

But why is this even here? What in the world does this have to do with hacking
and starting businesses?

Delete!

